# Single-purpose freebie: Paper cutter



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

True; I have several pair that I got as freebies. They are easy to sharpen. I just take a few strokes on a stone and they are like new again. I have many free flashlights that are great. They would make great inexpensive (free) stocking stuffers to give to those who don't know about HF.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I've used them as Poultry shears before to spatchcock a chicken. They worked OK. 
They're junk, but at least they were free.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mr Ron, when you say "they are like new again" does that mean they cut nothing and are still flimsy?
I have a pair and they are just plain junk… I still can't figure why I keep them ;-(


----------



## vskgaming (Dec 23, 2013)

I am with you on both your complains paxorion. They work may be not as good as the expensive ones, fine by me 

I will try sharpening them next time i use them…


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

love your remark about self-fulfilling prophecy.

most HF stuff is good for 1-2 uses only but that's fine for much DIY stuff.


----------

